# Alice Internet KAPUTT, HILFE



## Bettinchen (14. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

ja ja ich weiss.. ihr denkt ich hab mal wieder gar keine ahnung: Habe LEIDER Alice von meinem Vormieter übernehmen müssen... Internet geht natürlich nicht, und nachdem ich gestern 24 min in der "help"line war (Typ hat mich nicht verstanden / Verbindung war schlecht) und er mir dann witzigerweise sagte "Ich verbind Sie mal eben mit der Telekom" tüt tüt tüt, dachte ich mir IHR MÜSST MIR HELFEN  

also, hab nen router und das ganze zeugs, aber auch ohne Router (und dafür mit kabel) funktioniert gar nix. Das komische ist, dass mir angezeigt ist, dass Verbundung "hervorragend" ist. Also hab ich schon mal gedacht, dass das an der IP addresse liegt. Wie krieg ich die denn, wenn ich nicht im I net gucken kann? Ausserdem sagt MSN Fehlermeldung: standard gateway ist offline. 

Erwarte fiebrig eure Antworten  

Bettina


----------



## chmee (14. August 2007)

? Hmm, aus Deiner Beschreibung wird man auch nicht komplett schlau.

1. Wenn eine Verbindung "hervorragend" ist, dann geh ich von WLAN aus, und das bedeutet wiederum, dass die Verbindung zum Router hervorragend ist, nicht die Verbindung vom Router via DSL zum Internet.
2. So wie es klingt, ist Dein Router nicht konfiguriert. Lies die Bedienungsanleitung.
Dort wird etwa so etwas stehen.

A - Sie können sich im Router einloggen mit der IP 192.168.1.1 (oÄ)
B - Im Auslieferungszustand werden oft Usernamen/PWs wie admin/admin oder admin/pw oder admin/0000 vergeben.
C - Dort wird irgendwo (PPPoE / WAN oÄ ) eingetragen, mit welchem Kennwort sich der Router beim ISP melden soll. Bei Alice ist das die Telefonnummer.

Hier erstmal Ende, musst erstmal die Basics durchgehen. Viel Glück.

mfg chmee


----------



## Bettinchen (14. August 2007)

danke für die antwort. OH NO, meine vormieterin hatte die gebrauchsanweisung.. ich hab ja alles von ihr übernommen. die anleitung ist "beim umzug abhanden gekommen" na geil! 

oh mann was mach ich denn jetzt. ich würd ja auch einfach den vertrag kündigen, aber ich sitz fest  

ps: bzgl verbindung herrvoragend: es werden pakete gesendet, aber keine empfangen...


----------



## chmee (14. August 2007)

Schau doch mal auf den Router  Da steht eine Firma und eine Typenbezeichnung. Nun los und im Netz nach der Bedienungsanleitung gesucht.

Nebenbei ist sowas in einer halben Stunde geklärt, such Dir doch mal einen "kompetenten, freundlichen, witzigen Single-Informatiker", der das einstellt 

mfg chmee

p.s.: Pakete : erklärt sich dadurch, dass Dein Rechner Anfragen stellt, aber Nichts und Niemand antwortet.


----------



## Bettinchen (14. August 2007)

wo wohnst du


----------



## chmee (14. August 2007)

Siehe Links in meinem Profil 

Ich komme mit Frau und Kind  mfg chmee


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (29. Februar 2008)

Ähhhh,an deiner Stelle würd ich zu Kabel BW wechseln,mit dehnen haste überhaupt kein Stress mehr,

1.Geschwindigkeit stimmt
2.Höherer Upload
3.Billig
4.Die kündigen dir den alten Vertrag ohne Fragen

Einfach mal erkundigen!

PS: Kabel BW kann ich nur währmstens empfhelen
Ich selber hab nen 10Mbit\s anschluß für 10€ im monat,keine Download grenzen,soviel und solange du wilst!

siehe hier:
http://www.kabelbw.de/kabelbw/cms/index.html?vpid=63003


----------



## chrysler (29. Februar 2008)

Was, die Alice hat Internet und das ist ihr kaputtgegangen? Schade.
Hoffentlich haben die T-Com und der AOL noch Internet.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (29. Februar 2008)

Wie bereits gesagt wurde...
Du solltest mal Hersteller und Modelbezeichnung posten...

Gib mir 10min und du hast ne Anleitung


----------

